# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  نشان دادن فیلم و عکس با استفاده از کد php

## barnameali

*
*

 							من عکس ها رو از دیتابیس با این کد اجرا می کنم 
img src={$image['name']}>-1>
حالا چطور می شه فیلم و صوت رو نمایش داد.
لطفا عملکرد آن رو توضیح دهی

----------


## mrhamed

سلام اگه از html5 استفاده کنی راحتتره و الان همه مرورگر ها ساپورتش میکنن...

ولی اگه میخوای مثلا ویدئو رو مثل یـــوتـــوب توی صفحه نمایش بدی باید بری دنبال فلش...

من سرنخ دادم خودت زحمت بکش برو دنبالش پیدا میکنی :)

hamedsbt[at]yahoo

----------


## narsic

در کل ذخیره کردن این سری از داده ها در دیتابیس کار صحیحی نیست.
عکس رو خیلی از دوستان ذخیره کینن اما ذخیره صدا کلا اشتباه
دلیل اشتباه بودن اینکار هم ذخیره اطلاعات خیلی حجیمی در جایی هست که برای عملیات های سریع برنامه ریزی شده در حالی که شما قصد ندارید غیر از خواندن و حذف کردن عمل دیگری بر روی این اطلاعات انجام دهید.
و در نهایت برای پشتیبان گیری از بانک اطلاعاتی هم با یک بسته ی خیلی حجیم از اطلاعات روبرو هستید.
موفق باشید

----------

